# New Internal HDD required, Advices please



## rnvipin (Feb 25, 2015)

*New Internal HDD required, Advice please*

Hello,

I have a Desktop PC with the following specification :-

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E600 @ 2.40 GHz
Memory : 3 GB DDR2 RAM
Motherboard : Intel DG31GL
Storage : 160 GB WDC HDD (IDE)

Question 1 :- I would like to upgrade to 1 TB HDD in this configuration, is it possible? Do you recommend it? Will it cause an overload to the processor and thereby degrade the performance?

What is the maximum size of HDD space I can go with this configuration such that the performance is not affected? Please let me know if there is any related information you would like to add.

Question 2 :- The current HDD I've is an IDE one. The Motherboard Intel DG31GL supports SATA as you know. Is it possible to add a SATA HDD to the current setup so that I can have an added space (possibly instead of 1 TB I'll use 160 GB ATA + 500 GB SATA)?

Please advice.

Thanks,
Vipin


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

what's your budget?
WD green is a nice option.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=306779]rnvipin[/MENTION],

Normally, the MBR format supports up to 2TB so your MOBO is fine for that. If you are planning for high storage, I’d advise you to update the BIOS in UEFI mode and the HDD in GUID. 

For storage capacity, it depends on your requirement. You can go with (160GB + 1TB) or (160GB + 500GB), based on your budget. If you are planning for storage, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green. 

For more information about WD green, you may refer the below link

Support Answers

Good luck.


----------



## rnvipin (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: New Internal HDD required, Advice please*

Thank you very much. I'll update you after the upgrade.


----------

